# Compra-venta > Vendo >  libros de magia en venta

## Moñiño

*VENDO ESTOS LIBROS YNOTAS DE CONFERENCIA:(todos biencuidados. Algunos tienen alguna anotación o subrayado)*
.-CARTOMAGIA VOL2(P. CIURO)……25 EUROS 
.- INICIACION A LA MAGIA CON CARTAS (A. FLORENSA)…..12 EUROS
.- TECNICA CARTOMAGIA VOL 1 (marre) …………10 EUROS
.-JUEGOS Y TRUCOS DEMAGIA (CLOSE UP, CARTAS, MONEDAS, CUBILETES…) J. Villaizan ….. 8 EUROS

TODO EL LOTE POR TAN SOLO: 40 EUROS GASTOS INCLUIDOS
CONTACTO: magojovis@gmail.com

----------


## Moñiño

Lista actualizada por ventas

----------


## Moñiño

Editado por venta de articulos

----------


## Moñiño

Cambiaria alguno de estos libros por "Magia con imperdibles" de J andrus. Salu2

----------


## Moñiño

Vendidos

----------

